# Baby teeth question



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Rolo had 1 retained baby tooth, a hooky one at the top at the side, a canine. He's 16 months old and I've just noticed tonight that its gone. It must have come out recently as it was there not so long ago. 
What I would like to know is when should all their baby baby teeth have come out? Roughly what age? I'm wondering because Buttons has a lot of retained baby teeth. He has 2 extra top front teeth and I've just had a look in his mouth and he has doubles of his front bottom ones. This is recent, they weren't like that last time I looked. He's just coming up 9 months. How long do I leave it to see what happens? The vet said Rolo needed to have his hooky one out so she must have thought it should have been out by when she saw him, I think it was when he had his booster jab at 1 year. I'm hoping some of Buttons will come out on their own, is this likely to happen? I'm pleased Rolos has as this means not having to have him put under which as you guys know is my terror.
Thanks in advance guys


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

When I got Twiggy, she was 18 months old and had 11 retained baby teeth. I gave her lots and lots of bully sticks and the like and it took about 8 months, but they all came out on their own. I just noticed yesterday playing with Cocco the he has a retained canine. So, he will get lots of chew stuff to help him lose his.

I've had Cocco since January, but just recently he's come out of his shell far enough to play with me and that's when I noticed the extra tooth. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

svdreamer said:


> When I got Twiggy, she was 18 months old and had 11 retained baby teeth. I gave her lots and lots of bully sticks and the like and it took about 8 months, but they all came out on their own. I just noticed yesterday playing with Cocco the he has a retained canine. So, he will get lots of chew stuff to help him lose his.
> 
> I've had Cocco since January, but just recently he's come out of his shell far enough to play with me and that's when I noticed the extra tooth.
> 
> ...


Thank you. They both have constant access to bully sticks. Buttons also has an overbite as well which is a wee bit of a worry although it isn't a very severe one


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Some of mine have over bites, some under bites, never caused any problems at all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

svdreamer said:


> Some of mine have over bites, some under bites, never caused any problems at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ah! Thank you. That does make me feel a bit better. X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Our vet says baby teeth should be gone by a year old.
Jaxx has some retained baby teeth that I keep hoping will come out but we are going to have to have them pulled.
The vet said since Jaxx didn't have tarter build up we could wait a little while to see if they came out on their own but no amount of chewies has made them come out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mimi has lost all of her baby teeth!! She had them all gone at 28 weeks. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't know a specific time they should be gone, but my vet pulls the remaining baby teeth during the neuter. He recommends waiting until at least 7 months for the neuter anyway, and likes to pull them at that time as a preventive. So Ares will face what Bandit did - neuter, microchip, and pulling retained teeth somewhere around the first of November.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I insisted that the vet pull Bonnie's baby canines at the time of the spay (7 months) and now at 16 months she has one impacted canine that came in at an angle behind the tiny teeth in front. No sign of the other one.


----------

